# extensive and intensive cultivation of crops



## Mary1417

Hola a todos. estoy traduciendo un texto sobre la agroforestación y estoy en duda acerca de la siguiente traducción, me gustaria tener sus opiniones, por favor. 
 
VO:In addition, "extensive and intensive cultivation of crops" also resulted in degradation of biodiversity
 
VF: Además,  el amplio e intensivo cultivo de   cosechas es un resultado de la degradación de la biodiversidad.


----------



## -Zy-

...es un resultado... NO

...dio como resultado... Es lo correcto.

Sobre tu duda no se me ocurre una buena opción para extensive.


----------



## Mary1417

De todas maneras, muchísimas gracias, me quitaste  de otra duda que estaba analizando al momento de escribirlo en el foro, gracias.  A mí tampoco se me ocurre cómo traducir extensive. :S


----------



## -Zy-

En varios diccionarios de agricultura encontré "cultivos extensivos", que parece un calco, pero sí recuerdo haberlo escuchado.

No puedo pegar los enlaces, pero puedes buscar tú misma en Google y ver si las fuentes te parecen fiables.


----------



## Mary1417

Muchísimas gracias, sí, ya encontré su definición; antes me parecía un poco raro que exista esta palabra pues nunca la había escuchado antes, pero ahora ya sé que sí es así.  

*Cultivo extensivo:* Manejo del ecosistema agrícola en el que la producción se realiza mediante la diversificación de productos en extensiones generalmente pequeñas.


----------



## DWO

El *cultivo extensivo* es una forma de manejo agrícola que consiste en grandes extensiones de terreno (campos, estancias), poca mano de obra (no más de 10, por decir un número) y bastante uso de la tecnología (cosechadoras, tractores, grandes y costosos equipos de riego, etc.). Ejemplos: cosechas de soja, maíz, trigo, etc.
El *cultivo intensivo *se hace en pequeñas extensiones (fincas, quintas), con mucha mano de obra (100 personas, por ej.) y menos tecnología (a veces, hasta se cosecha a mano). Ejemplos: cultivos de tomates, lechuga, uvas, etc.


----------



## Mary1417

¡¡¡Hola, DWO, muchísimas gracias por tu propuesta de traducción y por la explicación de ambos métodos de cosecha!!!


----------



## DWO

¡De nada! Y *ojo *que lo tenías al revés: "_*Cultivo extensivo:* Manejo del ecosistema agrícola en el que la producción se realiza mediante la diversificación de productos en extensiones generalmente pequeñas". _*Esto NO*


----------



## Mary1417

Mmm, sí, tienes razón, me parece raro porque así lo encontré en un diccionario agrícola online, ¡pero gracias una vez más por corregirme dos veces!


----------



## DWO

Sí. He estado viendo algunas de esas. Pero lo cierto es que cuando es extensivo, significa que el cuidado en tiempo y mano de obra requerido es poco y el beneficio económico, mucho (pero a la vez invertiste mucha más plata).


----------



## lunar

Yo entendía las cosas como en esta definición de Wikipedia. ¿no hay una contradicción en el mensaje nº 6?:

"La *agricultura extensiva o explotación agropecuaria extensiva (opuesta a agricultura intensiva) es un sistema de producción agrícola que no maximiza la productividad a corto plazo del suelo con la utilización de productos químicos, el riego o los drenajes, sino más bien, haciendo uso de los recursos naturales presentes en el lugar".*


----------



## DWO

Hola, *Lunar*: Leí los enlaces de Wikipedia. 
Como todos sabemos, los puede escribir cualquier persona. Estos en particular, no tienen siquiera referencias a revistas o páginas web como por ejemplo, nuestro INTA (Instituto Nacional de Tecnología Agropecuaria, que es un organismo oficial del Estado argentino, donde vivo). 
Soy la quinta generación de gente de campo en Argentina, mi padre hace agricultura extensiva en su campo y yo me dedico a la intensiva en mi huerta. Hasta hace unos años, también hacíamos ganadería, y mi abuelo, bisabuelo y tatarabuelo, siempre hicieron ambas cosas. Además, diseñé los 4 equipos de riego de los campos. La forma de cultivar el suelo ha cambiado mucho en todo ese lapso desde la primera generación hasta la mía. Hoy se hace siembra directa cuando antes se araba la tierra, por ej., pues con ello se mantiene la cobertura (o el famoso "mulching" de los huertos) y la tierra no solo se abona naturalmente (=menos fertilizantes), sino que eso le mantiene la humedad por más tiempo (con o que se requiere menos agua) y a la vez es el hábitat de insectos benéficos. 
En el campo se usa mucha tecnología y se invierte fuertemente, tanto en dinero como en tecnología, agroquímicos, genética, etc., pues la idea fundamental es conservar la tierra, justamente para que dé buenos rindes. 
Te doy un ejemplo: La soja en secano (donde no hay riego, un 20% del total) rinde 28 quintales/Ha, mientras que bajo riego (el restante 80%) llega a rendir en los buenos años unos 51 quintales/ha. Los cultivos se rotan permanentemente, hasta 3 veces por año, ya que lo que un cultivo le aporta a la tierra, el siguiente lo consume, y así sucesivamente. 
En muchos casos la siembra y la cosecha se tercerizan, con lo cual se necesita menos mano de obra.
En los huertos, por el contrario, se utiliza más cantidad de mano de obra (por ej., 100 personas en 5Ha), pues si es un invernadero, la cosecha se hace manualmente, con el consiguiente ahorro en la compra de grandes maquinarias como cosechadoras, sembradoras, tractores de gran porte, etc. 
Un invernadero, comparado con un equipo de riego rural, tiene un costo muchísimo más bajo, pues estamos hablando de, por ej., 1500ha contra 5ha, y además, el sistema de riego y el tamaño de los equipos en sí es mucho menor.
Lo que te cuento es en Argentina, así se maneja aquí. Tal vez en otros países no sea tan así. 
Perdón por lo largo de la explicación pero es un tema muy complejo. Y después podría hablarte de la ganadería a campo o los feedlots, pero se haría aún más largo. Espero haber aclarado tus dudas. ¡Saludos!


----------



## lunar

Buenos días DWO. Te agradezco estas explicaciones. La Wikipedia es un recurso muy útil y rico pero que debe utilizarse con prudencia por las razones que tu expones, en temas delicados siempre es recomendable buscar complemento y confirmación de la información. Por eso decía que "yo entiendo las cosas como las define WP" y no que ésa es la definición absoluta.
 Es muy interesante lo que nos relatas, desde tu punto de vista de agricultor. Sin embargo, sin ningún ánimo de contradicción, claro está y sin haber investigado profundamente (no tengo mucho tiempo...) me da la impresión de que los términos "extensivo" e "intensivo" se prestan a confusión semántica: en el primero deja la idea de "gran extensión de tierra" y el segundo "concentración de la producción en un espacio reducido". Mientras que el empleo en la práctica parece ser el opuesto.
En los idiomas que comprendo (español, francés, inglés e italiano) encuentras gran cantidad de artículos y referencias que van en el sentido de la Wikipedia (donde puedes consultar en esos mismos idiomas y con bastantes referencias excepto en español e italiano, la página dedicada al tema). Tal vez la noción se haya traducido del inglés -no lo sé- para entrar en uso en los otros idiomas. Quizás personas bien informadas de otros países de habla hispana puedan aportar otras aclaraciones. Será enriquecedor para todos.

Saludos

https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=es#!search/%22agricultura$20extensiva%22


----------

